# What is the Mega Milk font



## bunnynoah (Jul 5, 2018)

Pretty silly, I know. But I want to make a parody of it but I have no idea what font it is. If anyone is willing to share with me the name of the font, that would be awesome!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 5, 2018)

?


----------



## fralea (Jul 6, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> -snip-



No, they mean 





Considering it was originally hand drawn, there wouldn't really be a 'font'. I'm not sure if people who made tshirts based on it and such have a font in common or if it just varies depending on what people think looks closest.


----------



## LadyLyreBird (Jul 6, 2018)

It looks vaguely similar to Copperplate Bold. You could probably modify it to match if you wanted to manipulate the letters in Photoshop or Illustrator.


----------



## BrandonSpringery (Dec 31, 2020)

I found this font in Google pretty quickly. However, I do not know how it can be downloaded or used. I used straight outta compton font generator for the logo of my café. It is a really cool font from that movie. You don't need to copy it when there are so many similar fonts and even better. I always use fonts from this site because I find them very original and interesting. It seems to me that the standard fonts are already outdated and not relevant at all. Good luck to you.


----------



## treasurecouch (Apr 4, 2021)

here, i made a list of the closest fonts i could find!

personally, i think 'cooper black' is the best because it's easy on the eyes, good looking, but also similar to the original font! although, i think you're gonna get the closest with georgia, you might just have to add an outline to make it bolder to match the original more. either those or youre stuck to drawing it yourself!




i know i'm two years late, but i hope this helps!


----------

